# Hispasonic "Música en Escena" competitions



## victor_nf (Apr 16, 2022)

Dear VI community,

just an announcement on the various competitions that every year are organized in the hispanic site HISPASONIC.

On this, let me proudly share with you all guys, that I won the last re-scoring competition on a short animated film from DISNEY and DALí, called "DESTINO". It is a modest prize, however it means a lot for a beginner like me. So let me share the piece of news and thank you all for the great learning I get from the VI community!

Cheers
Victor


----------

